# Looking to repaint my 1934 Elgin Sparrow Women's bike



## LindaC (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking for some guidance on finding templates or guides on painting my bike to its original color scheme. Unfortunately it had been repainted poorly and I want to restore it to its original factory colors. Where can I get some information ? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2020)

LindaC said:


> Looking for some guidance on finding templates or guides on painting my bike to its original color scheme. Unfortunately it had been repainted poorly and I want to restore it to its original factory colors. Where can I get some information ? Thanks for any help you can give.



The catalog will give you some idea for color(s) and pattern but best bet is to search here or Google for similar bikes. Pics may help. V/r Shawn


----------

